# 700x28 tire for mixed riding



## HEMIjer (Oct 18, 2008)

I am going to put some 700x28 tires on my corss bike for training purposes for the summer. Primary use will be rides with less than about 30% dirt roads. This doesn't mean roads with deep gravel but more dirt with some gravel. If I do a mainly gravel ride I will throw some 33 or 35 cross tires on.

Current Considerations are:

Schwalbe Durano or Clement strada 120TPI

Haven't found a lot of info on either in a 700x28 tire.

Any experience with either of these folks can share?

Any other options I am missing?

I live in Mid-Atlantic central VA area so really mixed weather and this will be the rain bike when the mtn bike trails are too wet! Also will use in some Roubaix type events where road tires might be better than cross tires.

Thanks


----------



## Coldbrook (Jan 23, 2012)

For rain...

Continental Grand Prix 4 Season
Vittoria Rubino Pro Tech III

although on pavement the 23mm-only Schwalbe Aqua is stickier than either of these.


----------



## Carverbiker (Mar 6, 2013)

+1 for the conti grand prix 4season. Expensive but durable, roll well, flat protection, and one of the better grippingtires in the wet. Lower air pressure will help there as well.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

The Duranos are really nice tires. Plush-riding, and good puncture resistance. Predictable when cornering. If you want to spend less, the Panaracer Pasela (non-TG) is a good option.


----------



## Chocolatebike (Feb 28, 2011)

I fitted some 28mm Marathon Supremes to my bike because my Pave SGs were cutting up too easily on winter roads. I also wanted a little more cushioning because of the pot-holes around here. It's a cross bike (On One Dirty Disco) but I use it mainly on the road with some canal tow-paths, gravel tracks and bridleways thrown in.
While they're a bit heavier than some of the other tyres mentioned, the Supremes have been bomb-proof over ~1600 miles so far.

Having said that, I've just got a new/extra set of wheels and I opted for 28mm GP4 Seasons on those (I wanted a lighter, faster tyre). As luck would have it I got a puncture on them today although I wouldn't blame the tyre since a piece of wire got through. I reckon it would have taken out most tyres except, perhaps, for Marathon Pluses.

It was my own fault; I'd crunched through a lot of glass and I thought "I'm lucky not to get a puncture after that".


.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I've been commuting on the same set of Conti GP 4 Seasons for several years. They are durable, relatively light weight and flat resistant. That said, they don't truly measure 28 mm wide unless you have wide rims like Velocity A23s or Dyads -- more like 26 mm on Open Pros and similar rims. Panaracer Paselas are a good inexpensive option but their rolling resistance is much higher than the Contis. I'm also curious about the Clement Stradas and might try them for my next set of 28s. 

Vittoria Rubino Pros are supposedly available in 28s but you don't see them very often. I've got Rubino 25s on one of my commuter bikes, and they have been great tires -- but again, they run narrower than their stated size. I've also got Vittoria Randonneur Hyper 32s on my touring bike, and they are very nice tires. Heavier than the other tires mentioned but not bad for 32s with low rolling resistance. I think they are available in 28s and are probably heavier than the Rubino 28s but also more durable.


----------



## defboob (Aug 31, 2011)

Not sure if these will be to your liking, but check out the Kenda Karv's 700x28, dirt cheap too (ebay)... and pretty durable. I have them as 700x25 as a beater/training tire and never had any issues with them yet.


----------



## mark4501 (Jul 27, 2007)

I've been using Continental GatorSkin 28mm since August 2012 and am very happy with them. Work well on crushed rock paths and perform nicely on pavement. When these wear out will likely get another set


----------



## WeakSister (Oct 30, 2009)

Schwalbe ZX Ultrema 700/28 ---- fast tire and surprisingly durable. I put a ton of winter training miles and three races (gravel/bad roads) on them --- no punctures. Much better riding than something like a gatorskin.


----------



## Nater (Feb 7, 2003)

Challenge Eroica 30mm
Clement Strada LGG 28mm


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

HEMIjer said:


> I am going to put some 700x28 tires on my corss bike for training purposes for the summer. Primary use will be rides with less than about 30% dirt roads. This doesn't mean roads with deep gravel but more dirt with some gravel. If I do a mainly gravel ride I will throw some 33 or 35 cross tires on.
> 
> Current Considerations are:
> 
> ...


I have Panaracer Pasela TG 28's on my bike for this purpose. Used it to do a local 79 mile ride with a good amount of dirt and gravel. Worked great.


----------



## The Moontrane (Nov 28, 2005)

GRAVELBIKE said:


> The Duranos are really nice tires. Plush-riding, and good puncture resistance. Predictable when cornering. If you want to spend less, the Panaracer Pasela (non-TG) is a good option.


Just last week I learned that the Durano is available in 28mm. I've used the 25mm for a few years and find it to be a fantastic tyre.


----------



## demonrider (Jul 18, 2012)

I wish Vredestein made a 28mm Fortezza Tricomp tyre. Recently used the 23mm (which is the size of a Conti 25mm) in a half gravel half road race recently and was very impressed with it.

But to answer the OP's post, I use 28mm Gatorskins for the same purpose and they seem to work fine although I'm coming to the conclusion that Conti tyres in general are harder, hence chip and tear more easily than more supple tyres like from Schwalbe etc.


----------



## mark4501 (Jul 27, 2007)

Much better riding than something like a gatorskin.[/QUOTE said:


> Weaksister...out of curiosity, what is the negative to gatorskin tires?


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

mark4501 said:


> Weaksister...out of curiosity, what is the negative to gatorskin tires?


I'm not Weaksister, but can tell you a few negatives about Gatorskins. They are long wearing and have good rolling resistance, but also ride poorly, IMHO. I put some 25 mm Gators on my Gunnar Sport and they rode so harshly that I had to take them off. They were also extremely hard to mount on the wheel rims, the hardest of any tire I have every used. Finally, the Gator 28s are only available with wire beads, which are heavier than folders. Conti GP 4 Seasons have the same flat resistance and durability as Gators but are much lighter and nicer rider. GP 4 Seasons are simply a much better tire for about the same price.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Have you still considered CX tires for hardpack?









Like:
Continental Cyclocross Speed
Specialized Trigger
Schwalbe Sammy Slick CX
etc

Granted, I have done some rail-trails on my road bike with Conti Grand Prix 4-season 700x25c.... not that fast though


----------

